# which shop to open



## silverbolt (Aug 11, 2005)

I was thinking of selling some of my designs on one of the shops that offers garment printing or sublimation printing. Shops like Cafepress,Zazzle,ect. seem cool but I am not really sure which one is the best/make me the most profit. Also, when you open a shop like Cafepress, what resolution do you have to make your graphics in? Thanks Everyone,
Desi AKA Silverbolt


----------



## freshlysqueezed (Jun 6, 2010)

Why not both! or all of them! you don't actually sell the designs to them you get to keep them! they print ship do everything for you I think you get a 5 bucks a shirt or something around there


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

silverbolt said:


> I was thinking of selling some of my designs on one of the shops that offers garment printing or sublimation printing. Shops like Cafepress,Zazzle,ect. seem cool but I am not really sure which one is the best/make me the most profit. Also, when you open a shop like Cafepress, what resolution do you have to make your graphics in? Thanks Everyone,
> Desi AKA Silverbolt


The graphics are usually 200dpi and the size you want them printed.

The are all comparable. I'd suggest trying them out to see which one you prefer (interface, pricing, etc)


----------

